

White House Speeds Release of Report on Changes to N.S.A. - dencold
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/19/us/politics/report-on-nsa-surveillance-tactics.html

======
gaius
_any operation to spy on foreign leaders would have to pass a rigorous test
that weighs the potential economic or diplomatic costs if the operation
becomes public_

Nothing has changed, they just don't want to get caught out again.

The only news I want is that NSA and GCHQ are being shut down as Cold War
relics.

